# ETCP Rigging test questions?



## MikeJ (Jun 7, 2014)

I know some members here are ETCP certified. Out of curiosity, I was looking over the requirements and example questions on their website. The example questions seemed kind of rudimentary; how complex is the actual test?

Could anyone give some examples of the more difficult questions? Is there a lot of physics and trig? Stuff like, Multi-point bridles with different length legs? H-Bridles?

I don't think we need actual verbatim test question, but a few off the top of you heads might be fun, especially since the "Question of the Day" had been lacking recently.


----------



## Footer (Jun 7, 2014)

Which test? For 30 bucks Roy can take a practice test. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 8, 2014)

I guess the arena test or the theater, mostly arena though, but really I'm just curious. I will not be taking the test(at least not anytime soon). I think its $35 for the practice questions; I don't expect anyone to copy the questions directly, but Just an Idea of how in depth they are. I did find the formula table online, so that gives me some Idea about the math.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 8, 2014)

If you read and understood Jay Glerum's book, paying special attention to the chapter on vector math, you should be able to pass the theatre test easily. 

I still believe the experience requirements are much more important than the test and ultimately mean much more.


----------

